# looking for apricot puppy or adult mini poodle



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Hopefully we can help with your questions, but first I have a comment. You mention bringing a dog to work and an emotional support dog, but does your work allow non service animals? I ask this because the emotional support designation does not allow for public access. Service dogs have public access, but it is a very different level of training required for a service dog than an emotional support dog. I just want to make sure we know what you're looking for.


----------



## rana11459 (May 11, 2020)

Yes they do! Thanks for clarifying!


----------

